# Cypripedium calceolus in the Achental



## ORG (May 24, 2012)

In the day before yesterday I had the possibility to visit a habitat of the slipperorchids in *Unterwössen *. Today I had the time to visit another habitat in the *Achental * in *Schleching * in South-Bavaria in Germany.
The plants were full in flower and without seeking I saw more than 100 plants of *Cypripedium calceolus* in flower. Nearby it will be very easy to find some hundreds more.
6































Like always I found also a flower with a _*Misumena vatia*_.






Some days ago also very attractive near to my home
*Iris sibirica* full in bloom.





















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Gcroz (May 24, 2012)

Magnificent Cyps! How wonderful to see them in situ.

Based on the Iris photo's, you live in a very beautiful part of the world!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> Magnificent Cyps! How wonderful to see them in situ.
> 
> Based on the Iris photo's, you live in a very beautiful part of the world!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


I echo that!


----------



## JeanLux (May 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot Olaf !!!! the calceolus are beautiful !!!! and those Iris are of my absolute fav. flowers (besides orchids ) !!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (May 25, 2012)

Great pictures thanks for shring them with us


----------



## valenzino (May 25, 2012)

Very nice Photos Olaf!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 25, 2012)

very nice! they look like the makasin variety of yellow ladyslippers here, and are flowering at the same time as the pubescens here in upstate ny and vermont


----------



## monocotman (May 25, 2012)

Olaf, lovely plants and photos.
Great to see 'in situ' pictures,
David


----------



## Gcroz (May 25, 2012)

Olaf,

I believe we met at the AOS party during the Miami WOC festivities a few years ago. I admit, at the time, I wasn't interested in Paphs or Phrags and wasn't aware of your body of work. I do remember, however, liking the jacket you were wearing! 

Do you come to the U.S. often? How close to Munich are you? I occasionally get to Munich, my favorite city in Europe, and if you were close I'd love to come visit, assuming you like visitors.

Thanks again for the photos!


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2012)

Wonderful pics and places!!!! Thank you Olaf!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2012)

Wonderful place that you live Olaf - very green and alive.

It is interesting to see how exposed their habitat is to the sun and elements. What is the elevation there? You must have cool summers.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 25, 2012)

Great looking plants!


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the Photos.


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2012)

wow!


----------



## phrag guy (May 27, 2012)

that is great to see


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 27, 2012)

Looks like a very rejuvenating day! I live for views like that. Thank you for sharing 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------

